# Anybody have a home made transom saver?



## bikerider (Jun 28, 2019)

Is anybody using a home made transom saver? I have been reading reviews on amazon and it seems that most of the new transom savers are failure prone. I found a few interesting results on google but wanted to post my question here.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 28, 2019)

See: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26652


----------



## bikerider (Jun 29, 2019)

DaleH said:


> See: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26652



I actually found that after posting this thread lol. He calls it redneck but it looks pretty good to me. I might paint it black to be a bit more discrete.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 29, 2019)

There have been some threads about the value of transom savers in general. 

At the risk of repeating myself, I use a transom saver to protect my outboard’s PT&T, not to protect the transom. 

I previously had a traditional transom saver and my worst nightmare happened. While going down the hi-way, the end that connect to the trailer came loose and was dragging along the pavement from the bungie wrapped around the outboard lower unit. The connecting end was toast from being ground away by the pavement. I was very lucky nothing bad happened to the outboard. I would not have even known it was happening if a passing motorist hadn’t waved for me to pull over. 

Anyway, I tossed the transom saver. I now use one of the wedge style supports, and haven't looked back. One brand/style called Lock N Stow is previewed on the TB Home Page. The one I use is M-Y Wedge. There are many others. 

So, the point to my rather wordy post is maybe consider a home built wedge style instead of the traditional strut to the trailer frame.

Edit -- PS: I agree that redneck transom saver looks pretty good. At first I thought the arms were PVC, which actually might not be such a bad thing considering my experience. LOL.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 29, 2019)

LDUBS, you were lucky indeed. That could have done some serious damage. I have seen the type you are talking about and will check them out.


----------



## jethro (Jul 15, 2019)

bikerider said:


> Is anybody using a home made transom saver? I have been reading reviews on amazon and it seems that most of the new transom savers are failure prone. I found a few interesting results on google but wanted to post my question here.



First time I took my new to me boat out I broke my transom saver. My previous boat never used one, so I wasn't used to it and.. well I'll spare you the details. Anyway, if you want one that will NEVER break, buy this one: https://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Max-3005-3852-Straight-Transom/dp/B00TTLV99W/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=transom+saver&qid=1563193819&s=gateway&sr=8-8

You could literally lift a mack truck with this thing. The downfall is it's kinda heavy, but trust me, you will NOT break this one. Ever. It will be last one you buy, possibly the last one your kids will own and their kids can own it.


----------



## bikerider (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't think your link is showing, jethro.


----------



## jethro (Jul 16, 2019)

bikerider said:


> I don't think your link is showing, jethro.



Freakin' Amazon. Make it impossible to share links due to the massive cookie use. See if this works: https://www.extrememax.com/product-p/3005.3852.htm


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 4, 2019)

I made one out a 2x4
Cut a V on one end for the motor and drilled a hole on the other for a rod to attach to the trailer.
A rubber bungee cord secured the motor to the wood.
Spent less than $5 and it worked fine
Of course it was a small outboard


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 4, 2019)

If you want to get fancy, line the V with carpet!

The big thing is to have it easy to put on & take off.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 4, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> If you want to get fancy, line the V with carpet!
> 
> The big thing is to have it easy to put on & take off.



As long as it stays connected until you want it off then life is good!


----------

